# David Bowie Turned 68 Years Old Last Week



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's 50 years of his looks and hairstyles in one quick GIF.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! David Bowie is way up there on my list of favorite singers!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

Must confess...I have gotten David Bowie and Bon Jovi mixed up!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh we do love David Bowie!  He's lookin' purty good too.


----------



## oldman (Jan 16, 2015)

A bit weird at times, but some pretty cool music. I remember the time on TV when Bowie and Bing Crosby sang "Little Drummer Boy" on TV. Afterwards, Bing said he was initially taken back when the producers told him that he was going to sing this song together with Bowie. He said he wondered what they were thinking. After rehearsal, Bing said I realized just how much talent this 'young' fellow had and I gained a whole different attitude about him along with my respect for his culture.


----------



## oldman (Jan 16, 2015)

AprilT said:


>



Great song and cool video.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2015)

My ex husband was the image of David Bowie  when he looked like this... 

...and they still look very similar today now that Bowie looks like this>>>... 

My ex is 10 years younger than David, so Bowie is looking good for his age..


----------

